# Subclass 190 EOI Status



## gagan.28 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi,

I applied for EOI under subclass 190 and the website shows the eoi for this subclass is able to be completed. The clients claims equals 60 points. What do this means? Do I still need to wait for invitation or this is the invitation itself?


----------

